# Warm blooded lizards...



## kernel_pan1c (Jun 16, 2020)

Am I the last person to find about this? The Argentinian black and white tegu (_Salvator merianae_) is able to raise it's body temperature to 10°C warmer than ambient.

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/01/world-s-first-warm-blooded-lizard-heats-mating-season


----------

